# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD Testabol (testo cyp.) NEW TOPS

## LeDias

Hi everybody,
Just want to know if I have the real stuff or if I have been scammed.

Many Thanks in advance.

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard, bro! From what I see you've got the real deal
all spot on. Good luck with your cycle.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## Jack87

I doubt anyone's has copied their new fliptops...

So yeah you're good to go...

----------


## LeDias

Thank you all!!!

Seajackal, thanks for your welcome, I'm new to this forum ;^)

Good news so I will buy another bottle and start my second cycle which will be a deca -testo stack for 10 weeks (then proper PCT) at 200mg deca per week and 400mg testo cyp. per week.

Does this cycle sound good?
I'm 23 y/o, 1.70m tall and 155lb. My first cycle was deca only and I have gained 20lb (I kept all my gain).

PS: sorry for my english I'm french (hope you will not hate me)

----------


## Jack87

Send me a nice bottle of a good bordeaux or even a nice chablis 
and I'll love you, no hate at all...  :Wink: 

J/K!! Welcome to AR Bro  :Smilie: 




> PS: sorry for my english I'm french (hope you will not hate me)

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Welcome LeDias. No one will hate you here. We are all brothers and from around the globe.

----------


## LeDias

Thanks Thanks and Thanks again!!!

 :Welcome:

----------


## Seajackal

Yeah PowerBB is right no one will hate you here for not speaking English
very well, I'm also not a native English speaker like you but trying to do my
best to help bros out.
I think your cycle is good for 400mg of test for 10 weeks but I would
take 200mg of Deca in the first and 8th week (I wouldn't go more than
8 week with Deca to avoid Deca Dick issues) and from the weeks 2-7
take 300mg-400mg of deca, I would take some HCG in the middle of the
cycle to make sure PCT won't hurt so long and to avoid balls shrinkage
in half way of the cycle. I hope this helps you bro! Good luck!

----------


## Fozaldo

Welcome bro. You will find that if you listen to Seajackel and PowerBB you cannot go wrong, they really know their stuff and have educated me no end.

----------


## LeDias

Thanks Seajackal and Fozaldo,
I will follow your advices Seajackal and take deca for 8 weeks with those dosages (it's true that I had some issues with my d*** after my first deca cycle...)
Regarding the HCG , I couldn't get it and I don't know where I can,my "local source" don't sell it.
Is it (HCG) a must or could I do without it?

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate
;^)

----------

